# INFJ with ENFP tendencies, or extremely unhealthy ENFP?



## Decoy24601 (Jun 3, 2010)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I seem to be, well, extremely introverted and some judging, but with ENFP tendencies. I get energized by talking to certain individuals, but I also am energized by being alone to a point, then I feel lonely and need to socialize with those certain individuals. 
*
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
I yearn for, happiness. I want to be my own person and not have to put a mask over myself around other people. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
When I feel like I'm at my finest, is when I am harmonious with the other people around me. I really don't like conflict, and I don't like feeling disconnected with the people around me and feeling like I have to hide everything from them. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
When I go unnoticed for too long. There's a point where I don't like to be the center of attention, but I don't like to be invisible for too long. I don't like feeling unneeded. 

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
I tend to dwell on how my decisions will effect other people, what will be effected by them in the long-run, my feelings on it, the pros and cons. 
*
6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
I tend to try and do projects on my own and not in a group, and I like to know what I do before I start it. I like to make it thorough and depending on what project artistic. 
*
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *
I was with a few close friends before our group dwindled, and we were at her house and acting crazy and having a good time and I didn't have a care in the world and for once I didn't have to mask myself. 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
* I love to theorize things, I'm not the best at memorizing things, and I tend to be a hands-on person.
*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
Umm... It depends. My desk, binder, room, notebook, everything is very unorganized. I like to plan ahead, but I am also indecisive. 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I try to understand what goes behind it and things that support it at the same time.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
For me it's both.
*
12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I, well it depends. I tend to speak before thinking, but I like to think before I speak and sometimes that's hard. *

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
Again, it depends, sometimes I jump before I look but I like to be the other way around. and with the second one I'm 50 50 on that too.
*
14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
I go with them because I don't feel like hurting their feelings, plus I can always watch it later online.
*
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
I tend to get really irritable and drained and exhausted.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
When they are rude, obnoxious, self-absorbed, selfish... ect.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
psychology, current world problems, theories, random things, science...

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
What I wear, fashion, my own needs.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
The most I've ever heard a friend say is I'm nice. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
*I'll probably go on skype and runescape all day, but if a friend invites me to the mall I'll go since I have no plans.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 4, 2010)

You seem like a INFJ with ENFP traits here and there, im a INFP and get energized by talking to people close to me sometimes myself, and alot of the other things you say seem very INF'ish instead of a unhealthy ENF.
As for the J vs P just judging from what i know about you personaly i think your a J.

~Scarlet~


----------



## scude (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually think healthy INFJs and ENFPs can resemble each other a bit. I know I can come off as ENFP to certain extent when I'm not stressed and worried and feel very normal. I get goofy and out-going. There's no function similarity, but a surface similarity. I feel like I may even be changing into ENFP. 

From your post I'd say you definately sound like an INFJ.


----------



## Pempslider (Feb 11, 2011)

scude said:


> I actually think healthy INFJs and ENFPs can resemble each other a bit. I know I can come off as ENFP to certain extent when I'm not stressed and worried and feel very normal. I get goofy and out-going. There's no function similarity, but a surface similarity. I feel like I may even be changing into ENFP.
> 
> From your post I'd say you definately sound like an INFJ.


That's the way I feel, I tend to be controlled when neutral and aloof when understress but often I am extremely extroverted and outgoing whenever I'm around friends or people I like. How can I be sure that I am not actually an unhealthy ENFP who's true self is often clouded by stress? What is the true dividing line?

I've tested INFJ every time I've taken the test, but the past few days I have been questioning whether I could _possibly_, though somewhat unlikely, be an ENFP largely based on the way I interact with people and have a great fascination with and awe of the beauty of the world. ENFPs and INFJs have similar intuitive outlooks, from what I can tell, though I see that I am more of an Ni long-term systems builder putting the data puzzle pieces into place to form my mental map of the universe rather than an Ne type that seems to live based in non-concrete speculation and I strive for my projected system of values to be all-encompassing and function universally (which is my conception of auxiliary Fe), and I do get fatigued after interacting with others for a while, needing to retreat back into myself to recharge, but lately I've been questioning if this is the correct manner to discern the distinctions.


----------



## Lati (Jun 4, 2014)

Pterodactyl said:


> That's the way I feel, I tend to be controlled when neutral and aloof when understress but often I am extremely extroverted and outgoing whenever I'm around friends or people I like. How can I be sure that I am not actually an unhealthy ENFP who's true self is often clouded by stress? What is the true dividing line?
> 
> I've tested INFJ every time I've taken the test, but the past few days I have been questioning whether I could _possibly_, though somewhat unlikely, be an ENFP largely based on the way I interact with people and have a great fascination with and awe of the beauty of the world. ENFPs and INFJs have similar intuitive outlooks, from what I can tell, though I see that I am more of an Ni long-term systems builder putting the data puzzle pieces into place to form my mental map of the universe rather than an Ne type that seems to live based in non-concrete speculation and I strive for my projected system of values to be all-encompassing and function universally (which is my conception of auxiliary Fe), and I do get fatigued after interacting with others for a while, needing to retreat back into myself to recharge, but lately I've been questioning if this is the correct manner to discern the distinctions.


Awww, you're so INFJ. I can't even tell you why, but I know you guys, and you are one. I know you know this by now, but I had to tell you, too.


----------



## Johanan Rakkav (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope the following may help. I'm an ENFP with an INFJ girlfriend.

The fact is, the unconscious part of an ENFP's mind is like an INFJ's conscious mind - and vice versa. So let's assume you're an INFJ for a moment. Depending on how old you are and/or how much stress you've gone through (read: life experience), you will have developed your normally unconscious, ENFP-like abilities in order to serve your needs. However, in so doing - if you're doing it too much in reaction to stress - you use a lot of energy on the one hand and feel like you're wearing a "mask" (which you are: Jung's "persona") on the other. My girlfriend took on such an ENFP-like role for 14 years that it confused both of us when we first encountered each other on the Internet, and after she moved to where I live. I had to help her confront her own past and see that she has ALWAYS used the INFJ paradigm most easily and naturally, and from childhood up - and on several levels (social or leadership style, cognitive archetypal ladder, natural strength of processes, wider "trait" patterns).

For my part, in my late teens I put on an INFJ-like mask when I wasn't being asked to take on an INTJ-like role. It took some professional counseling to walk me through what my "core type" actually is in terms of behavior: ENFP. No more masks, what a wonderful feeling! But I can see that developed, INFJ-like, side of myself clearly too and I find it an ally, not a stumbling block.

How keen is your intuitive foresight? This can manifest itself in many ways, not least in use of symbolism. If backed up by the ability to make decisions which will bring harmony among people, and further backed up by what my girlfriend calls a desire for "truth" - systemic logic, a desire to know "the way things work", etc. - all by itself this points to INFJ preferences. We ENFPs use intuitive insight, moral conscience, and logic in outline form in that order as our three top tools for dealing with the world. Again, if you're a well-developed personality you will have elements of all these. The question is which takes the least energy to do by nature.


----------



## Johanan Rakkav (Jan 22, 2015)

Go to Cognitive Processes dot com and look up the paradigms for INFJ and ENFP. You will see how mirror-image they are and maybe what you read will ring some bells.


----------



## Johanan Rakkav (Jan 22, 2015)

One misconception I keep seeing, I will address here. We do not "change" our type. It is inborn, as much is our temperamental balance and our social or interaction style. The trick is to see through our developed and momentary roles to the "core type" which is our birthright. May I recommend Dr. Linda V. Berens' material on this point? 

ENFP and INFJ are "mirror images" - what is conscious in the ENFP is unconscious in the INFJ and vice versa (also where one extraverts, the other introverts). They have the same basic temperamental drive, however: both diplomats or catalysts. Some elements of their social style (not all) are also the same. And as our normally unconscious minds act as "backup" to our conscious minds, each ENFP has an "inner INFJ" he can call on and vice versa. Getting to know my "inner INFJ" has taught me a lot, and clarified for me a lot. I had to have professional help to do it, but it was worth it!

It sounds like our friend here has so well-developed certain normally unconscious cognitive processes that it's difficult for her to see what her "core type" is. Cross-reference with her interaction style and her archetypal hierarchy can clear that up.


----------

